# 2011 Orca Gold



## JimmyORCA

Well, I got a call this morning from my LBS regarding something is in customs for me.

I thought I canceled the bike when I decided to go with my 695SR.

Well, from what I hear, it is going to be a 2011 Orbea Orca DI2 Black/Blue Frameset. 

Since I have a extra Di2 groutset laying arround, I decided to take it. Hopefully it will clear customs by the end of the week.

Plans for this bike.
Di2 groupset
3T Ltd ARX Stem and Ergonova Handlebar (really love this combo)
San Marco Aspide Carbon Seat
Old Reynolds DV46C UL (for now)


----------



## jerm409

Any word on your frame? i am also waiting on a 57cm blue/carbon di2 frameset!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

I am traveling i China right now, and will be back in Taiwan soon. I hope it comes in soon.


----------



## JimmyORCA

It finally arrive this afternoon, my LBS sent me some pics!!!

My 2011 Orca Gold Di2!!!


----------



## jerm409

hopefully this means they'll be in the US soon!!!! Can't wait!!!! 

Mine is gonna be:
Deda Newton Shallow/White Zero 100 stem
White Fizik Arione
Edge/Chris King wheels


----------



## oeleltd

*Orca Gold*

I am sure you will love the ride

Did yours come with the selle mono link saddle I am still waiting on my mono link pro flow that has been on backorder for 2 months


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes, it did but it came in white. I am trying to get them to find me a black one. Also will try to use the adapter to see if my SM Aspide Carbon can be mounted on it.

Also just picked up a Blue Black Garmin 800 to go with this bike!!!


----------



## BunnV

Congratulations Jimmy O. You like blue don't you?


----------



## JimmyORCA

This is to replace my blue Orca that I sold a while ago. 

Update, from Orbea USA, that my new Odin helmet in blue/White should be shipped out next week.


----------



## oeleltd

JimmyORCA said:


> Yes, it did but it came in white. I am trying to get them to find me a black one. Also will try to use the adapter to see if my SM Aspide Carbon can be mounted on it.
> 
> Also just picked up a Blue Black Garmin 800 to go with this bike!!!


Jimmy
I am using a Selle Black Carbino Flow with the adapter until if and when my white mono link arrives 
The adapter works without any problem 
Do you want to sell your white mono link


----------



## JimmyORCA

If my aspide will work with the adapter then, I will just return the monolink back to Orbea.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Here is a preview*

Will have better pics in a day or two when the rain in Taiwan stops!!!

Just picked up my new bike really late this evening.

Here is a first view.

ORCA GOLD DI2 Blue
DI2 group set with upgrade Enduro Ceramic BB and derailleur pulley
3T LTD handle bar and stem
San Marco Aspide Superleggra Carbon
7900 Carbon pedals
Reynolds DV46CUL wheel-set (not sure if its the right wheels yet)
Garmin Edge 800


----------



## jerm409

sounds like i'll be waiting till mid-late june for mine.


----------



## oeleltd

*Orca Gold*

They must be shipping them one bike at a time 

Here's mine


----------



## JimmyORCA

I not sure about the look with the Reynolds, so I ordered a set of 2012 Fulcrum Racing Zero Dark Edition. Hope the color will work with my ORCA.


----------



## Big_V

How long have people been waiting for their Orca Golds to arrive? I heard there was a raw material issue that was delaying shipments.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sorry for the bad pic. Finally it stopped raining in Taiwan this evening and went for a night ride. will have better pics soon!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Something came in the mail today to go with my ORCA!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Still bad at taking pictures but here is the complete bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just a little update to my ORCA

I decided to change the wheels back to my Reynolds DV46C UL.
Also I found I had an extra set of Zero Gravity Red brakes in storage, and I will be using that on my 695SR and taking the EE Brake from the 695SR and installing it on my ORCA.
Also going to change the 7900 pedals to Look Blade Ti. Just used to using Look pedals. Hope to get this all done this week, since Typhoon is coming back to Taiwan this week.


----------



## act10ng1rl

*2011 Orca Gold for sale*

I won this bike and am not an experienced enough rider for it.In fact I am kind of scared by it! I have it up on eBay if anyone is interested on scoring it for a low price. It won't allow me to post a link but if you search 2011 Orbea Orca it should be one of the first listings! Thanks!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Update to my ORCA:

Changed brakes to EE brake
Changed Wheels to Campy Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher


----------



## JimmyORCA

I know, I sux at taking photos!! When I took these it was with my sunglass still on so did not think the photos was this dark. Next time I will try harder to take better pics.


----------



## BunnV

Jimmy O,
You have the nicest bikes but you take the worst pictures! :shocked:

If you're gonna shoot right into the sun at least fill with the flash!

Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yeti guy

How much does it weigh?
My LBS is checking on the current wait time for one in the orange/black, haven't heard back from them yet.
Anybody else heard what current wait time is?


----------



## Big_V

Yeti guy said:


> How much does it weigh?
> My LBS is checking on the current wait time for one in the orange/black, haven't heard back from them yet.
> Anybody else heard what current wait time is?


It took my LBS here in Europe a little over three months to get me my Orca Gold frame. There just aren't very many coming out of the Orbea supply chain, but totally worth the wait!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Mine right now is about 14.5lbs with pedals.


----------



## OHroadie

I just ordered a new Orca gold frame and it should be at the LBS early next week. I post pics once it's in my pretty little hands.


----------



## JimmyORCA

OHroadie, congrats on your new ride!!!


----------



## jerm409

My Orca Gold di2 frame should be here tomorrow!! i was waiting on the blue/carbon frame, but settled on an orange one!! Nothing like keeping it traditional. Pics to follow next week!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Can't wait to see your new setup!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Can't wait to see your new setup!!!


----------



## mldebono

*Stunning*

Beautiful bike. I also love the helmet. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## Erion929

Is the 2011 Orca the first year there is a distinction in Gold and Silver frames?

If so, what were the '09 and '10 frames equivalent to....the Gold, or the Silver? 

**


----------



## OHroadie

The 2011 model that was announced in the fall of 2010 is a silver and gold level frame. The previous models were Onix, Opal, Orca...


----------



## Erion929

OHroadie said:


> The 2011 model that was announced in the fall of 2010 is a silver and gold level frame. The previous models were Onix, Opal, Orca...



Thanks re the 2011 distinction. BUT also, the second part of the question on the older '09 and '10 Orca, are those frames equivalent to the Gold or the Silver? Another way of putting it, is the '11 Gold a brand new, higher grade carbon than before....or is the '11 Silver a brand new, lower grade carbon than before? 

**


----------



## OHroadie

The Orca frame was a complete redesign for 2011. I don't believe the 09/10 models use the same level of carbon as the new Gold Series. That said, I don't think most people could tell the difference between the two including myself. My feeling is that the Silver level more closely resembles the previous model years in terms of carbon layup, but the frame/fork/seatpost are all different so I am sure the Silver level still rides different than the older 09/10 models.

I know there was a post a while back of someone comparing the two.


----------



## Yeti guy

Erion929 said:


> Is the 2011 Orca the first year there is a distinction in Gold and Silver frames?
> 
> If so, what were the '09 and '10 frames equivalent to....the Gold, or the Silver?
> 
> **


I could be wrong but yes 2011 Orca is the first year where Orbea offers either the Gold or Silver grade frames. I would say the past Orca frames were the Gold series carbon whereas the models under the Orca would be a Silver series carbon. With Orbea discontinuing the Opal I think a Silver series Orca is the replacement in the line.


----------



## JimmyORCA

The 2011 Orca gold replaced the old ORCA and the Orca Silver basically replaced the OPAL.


----------



## Erion929

JimmyORCA said:


> The 2011 Orca gold replaced the old ORCA and the Orca Silver basically replaced the OPAL.



Ok, thanks guys.....I was just wondering in case I decide to pursue an Orca in the future. I don't know if I would have to have Gold, but don't want to get ripped off if I found an older Orca or an '11 Silver than was be purported to be Gold. Just researching...:thumbsup:

**


----------



## JimmyORCA

A friend of mine in Taiwan have both the gold and silver ORCA. She crashed her 09 ORCA and bought the silver to ride since there wasn't a gold avaliable. Now that the Gold is out she picked one up when I got mine. We were chatting last week and she said the gold is stiff and have better power transfer from pedal that the silver and the 09 orca.


----------



## OHroadie

I little birdie told me that a new frame awaits at LBS....


----------



## OHroadie

OHroadie said:


> I little birdie told me that a new frame awaits at LBS....



It's white and carbon with the blue anodized bit on it. I thought it would be the only one within 500 miles of here. When I picked it up, I found out a local rider won the Orbea challenge and got a new Orca Gold built up in the exact same color and spec as mine....go figure. What are the odds, really?


----------



## BunnV

OHroadie said:


> It's white and carbon with the blue anodized bit on it. I thought it would be the only one within 500 miles of here. When I picked it up, I found out a local rider won the Orbea challenge and got a new Orca Gold built up in the exact same color and spec as mine....go figure. What are the odds, really?


The odds are pretty slim I'd say but it doesn't make your bike any less awesome!

Cant wait to see the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## OHroadie

I thought of starting a new thread, but this specifically pertains to an Orca gold frame. I have a new D/A group that will be installed and the frame is BB30 press fit design. During my search on the web I have found three different solutions and wondered which of the three you guys are using.

Wheels Manufacturing- Wheels Manufacturing - BB 30 Shims

KNKC BB30 KCNC BB30 Adaptor 68mm for Shimano 24mm

or Orbea video check out that last two minutes. It's in Spanish, but is clearly understood except where to get the adapter.

‪Orbea - BB30 assembly‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## OHroadie

still picking out parts to build it...

View attachment 237387


View attachment 237388


----------



## BunnV

OHroadie said:


> still picking out parts to build it...


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. 

I keep telling myself I want the orange (because it's the team color) but your frame is sick.

I'm looking forward to your build!


----------



## OHroadie

any thoughts on the BB? If I use the sleeve like the factory does, will scre** myself upgrading to BB30 down the road?


----------



## amos

OHroadie said:


> any thoughts on the BB? If I use the sleeve like the factory does, will scre** myself upgrading to BB30 down the road?


You can always knock the sleeve out later on. I use the Wheels Mfg shims on my Alma mountain bike and they work perfect.


----------



## OHroadie

Here is my 2011 Orca. I still have to cut the steer tube a bit, replace the stem and saddle, but it's rideable now.


----------



## BunnV

OHroadie said:


> Here is my 2011 Orca.


Ride report! Ride report! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OHroadie

I am working on a ride report. 44 miles yesterday and 180 route coming up this weekend.


----------



## diver_bouy

*My Orca*

Greetings all, glad everyone is enjoying there Orca's. Just got mine this week here in Oz, only been out on a couple of 50k rides so far but at the moment I am pretty impressed. 
From what I know the gold frame is constructed of 40 tonne toray ultra high modulus carbon where the silver is a unidirectional lay up of high strength carbon? Not that many full reviews out there at the moment so will be good when we have all put a few k's/miles on ours and can offer some real time feedback.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Winter update!!*

Well, since it rain season in Northern Taiwan, I decided to get a set of Rolf Prima Elan for winter use. Carbon Fiber Wheels do not stop in Rain!!!

Pic 1 is new wheels installed

Pic 2 is rain on the way home


----------



## oeleltd

On my way to ride the Grand Fondo Miami 11-2--11 
check it out - Gran Fondo Colnago Miami | Just another Gran Fondo USA Sites site[


----------



## oeleltd

*Grand fondo maiami*

ON MY WAY TO THE GRAND FONDO MIAMI 11-20-11

CHECK IT OUT 

Gran Fondo Colnago Miami*|*Just another Gran Fondo USA Sites site


----------



## joep721

I would love to join you in Miami this weekend, oeleltd, but I've already made plans to ride the Horrible this year. Hopefully, they will do this again next year.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just got a call today, and my new toy (Mad Fiber Clincher Wheels) are in!!! Hope to get it installed tomorred!!!


----------



## BunnV

Cant wait to see that!


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Updated ORCA*

Now with Mad Fiber Clincher!!!

Need more training!!!

My legs can't power it fast enough!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Updated ORCA*

Now with Mad Fiber Clincher!!!

Need more training!!!

My legs can't power it fast enough!!!


----------



## egman476

nice bike


----------



## JimmyORCA

One last update


----------



## PAULALLEN

Beautiful, great bike


----------

